# Cesar Clinic



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Has anyone been to one of Cesar's clinics before? He is going to put one on in St Louis and I'm considering driving over with a friend for the weekend.
Just curious if anyone has been and if they enjoyed it. :ear: 

Beverly


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I didnt go last year but most of my training club did! They really liked it and they took their books for him to sign!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Ahhh, great idea! I probably wouldn't have even thought of that! I was too busy thinking how to video record the presentation!
Beverly


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

I am jelous, I would love to go to his clinic. When is it?


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Well EMarie, I just checked and Cesar will be in Atlanta Jan. 20, 2008. He is going to be in St. Louis Dec 2 of this year.

I get a newsletter via email, but I'm guessing you could see the same info at www.cesarmillaninc.com

Beverly


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I know private groups bring him in too. That is how he came to Columbus. I think the GSD club or something brought him in.

I want to visit his center when I am in Los Angeles! I think Dora could go but I am not sure about the maltese... she can be a nightmare and I know I get crazy when there is another aggressive dog!

Amanda


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks for the info..that is exciting...I will have to try and make it.
Thanks BeverlyA


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks for the info!!!! I think attending one would be so much fun and it's great that something finally comes to my neck of the woods :whoo:


----------

